# Light upgrade for Fluval Edge 12gal?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

As per the title, I have a 12 gal Fluval Edge and I'd like to upgrade my light to help out my plants (will be planting new ones today or tomorrow).

I don't mind losing the "nighttime" mode, which I never use anyways, but I'd like to keep the ability to put the lid on (the white square that sits on top).

Does anyone have any experience with this?
Thanks for reading!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I used the base of another tank and made a diy secondary light


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, shift.
Right now I just used a string of LEDs and added some on the inside of the hood - definitely an improvement, hopefully the new plants do well (tank is much bushier now, thanks to Bien!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

If you're ok with a bit of DIY you can have a look at my thread here 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/easy-led-build-fluval-edge-6g-12g-38220/
I built a simple LED lighting for my 12G edge back then and it worked really well.
The only thing I would add to the build is some sort of splash guard so the LEDs are protected from the water...


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

What I did to add light to the front is add a led strip hidden under a shelf edging strip. I painted mine black to match and my plants in the front exploded.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------

